# Robusto vs Rothschild



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

is there a difference between the two?
they're both the same size 4.50X50


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

As i understand, the rothschild is usually a bit shorter but the sizes are never standard.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

It's common in the NC world to have cigars 4.5 to 5.5" long and 50 to 54RG named either Robusto or Rothschild. Some manufacturers use one name or the other, some use both for two similar sizes (in that case the Robusto is the typically the longer cigar)... So, they're mostly interchangeable.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

A quick search yielded this from CigarAdvisor:

"During the 1880's, London financier, Leopold de Rothschild instructed the famous Hoyo de Monterrey factory in Havana to make a short cigar with a large ring size so that he could enjoy the richest flavor possible without have to take the time smoke a full-length cigar.

Although Mr. Hacker cites the "classic Rothschild" as being 4½ x 52, more often they're rolled to a 4½ x 49 or 50 ring. Even the current Honduran-made Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild cigars are rolled to 4½ x 50, and interestingly enough, the name is spelled "Rothschilds" on the box."

I've always thought that a classic Rothschild was 4.5 x 50, while a robusto was slightly longer with the same RG.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

most robustos these days are a 5x50 and most of the rothschilds ive had were 4.5x50.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

What if I take a 5X50 and cut a half inch off the foot. Do I now have a rothbusto :dunno:


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> What if I take a 5X50 and cut a half inch off the foot. Do I now have a rothbusto :dunno:


no no no, that's only if you cut a quarter inch off the end :lol:


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] "Rothbusto" that actually has a bit of a ring to it...


----------



## JaWimb (Feb 7, 2012)

As mentioned above, I think the two terms are interchangeable. Though, I consider a robusto to generally be 5x50 and rothschild to be 4.5x50. I really think it's just the manufacturer's choice.


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

JaWimb said:


> I think the two terms are interchangeable


I disagree, the Rothschild and Robusto size are clearly different. From everything I've seen and purchased, Rothschild is always shorter than a Robusto, and is usually 4.5" in length. It is sometimes also called a Petite Robusto, again 4.5" long. My Father Le Bijou comes in this size. I've never seen a brand that offered a Robusto size 5"x50-52 and called it a Rothschild.


----------

